# Cheap & Simple Ridgid Shop Vac Hose Adapter



## dodgeboy77

As a casual woodworker I’ve been using shop vacs for my dust collection duties rather than go to the expense and installation of a central dust collection unit. I have a bunch of Ridgid shop vacs that I bought when on sale at Home Depot. (This year’s Black Friday deal was a 5 HP unit for $29.)

This plan has had a problem or two. The vacs on sale, though powerful enough to handle my planer and jointer, come with an undersized flexible hose - 1 7/8". This would probably clog when used with a machine that makes a lot of chips. A proper 2 1/2" hose assembly is about $20.

The other problem is that some recent Ridgid vacs have been using a proprietary inlet instead of the standard 2 1/4" tapered hole. So standard adapters or hoses from other brands are too small. The inlet on these bigger Ridgids is a non-tapered 2 5/8" hole (give or take a few thousandths). Keep in mind that different Ridgids have different inlet sizes, so check yours.

I had an idea to use bulk 2 1/2" dust collecting hose like Penn State Industries sells ( http://www.pennstateind.com/store/D2515.html ), cut pieces to proper length and connect the vacs to my machines. The problem was getting the hose to fit the Ridgid vac. 

I wandered the plumbing and electrical aisles of the local big-box home stores and couldn’t find any fittings that would be a snug fit in that pesky Ridgid inlet. The closest I could find would be a 2" PVC pipe coupling, but it was a few thousandths too big.

Finally, I was in an auto parts store and checked out exhaust pipe adapters. I took a couple home with me and was happy to find that one fit. It’s a 2 1/4" I.D. to 2 1/2" I.D. adapter and slips right into the shop vac with almost no clearance. The small end is the right size for the flex hose, too. Since they are thin walled (as compared to PVC) they don’t restrict flow. And they only cost about $3!

The one in the picture is made by ROL Exhaust but I’m sure there are a lot of other manufacturers who make an adapter this size. Hope this helps somebody who was dealing with the same predicament!


----------



## mdntrdr

Good job! :thumbsup:

Whatever it takes.... get er done! :yes:


----------



## BWSmith

Great resource,a cpl points........exhaust fittings are great because they can be had in ID's and OD's.Also you can go find a local muffler shop and they'll usually GIVE you short straight drops.They also can expand tubing to custum sizes......Tubing can also be had in "bends".

Up to about 3"....larger sizes aren't normally stocked.BW


----------



## dodgeboy77

I got to fooling around with a Dust Deputy and did some more hook-ups with my variety of Ridgid shop vacs. The big ones (5 HP), hooked up to my planer, jointer and TS, have 2-5/8" inlet holes so the adapter I mentioned in my initial post works great. I didn't realize that my smaller Ridgid shop vacs that I have hooked up to other stuff (like sanders, RAS, router table) only have a 2-1/4" inlet hole. So check your inlet size before heading to the auto parts store!

It's also something to keep in mind when choosing a shop vac for dust collection. The big Ridgids can handle my planer and jointer. The small ones don't flow enough.

Bill


----------



## abetrman

*Great find*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ryan50hrl

That gives me a good idea....I wonder if I can find 4 inch exhaust somewhere...


----------



## abetrman

ryan50hrl said:


> That gives me a good idea....I wonder if I can find 4 inch exhaust somewhere...


Probably off the back of an old Chevy pick-up lol


----------



## MT Stringer

I looked up some of the adapters on the O'Reilly Auto Parts website. Some of them are expensive, others are fairly reasonable. Heck if it solves a nagging problem, I say go for it.


----------



## Burb

ryan50hrl said:


> That gives me a good idea....I wonder if I can find 4 inch exhaust somewhere...


Stop by a muffler shop. You can get about anything you want.


----------



## dodgeboy77

<<_That gives me a good idea....I wonder if I can find 4 inch exhaust somewhere... _>>

Diesels!

Bill


----------



## abetrman

ryan50hrl said:


> That gives me a good idea....I wonder if I can find 4 inch exhaust somewhere...


Better than my chevy pickup suggestions:

Would this work for you?

http://www.amazon.com/RBP-95005-Application-Exhaust-Adapter/dp/B001P2CMNA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373307107&sr=8-1&keywords=4%22+exhaust+tip


----------



## arek

*hello*

Thanks a million since i was looking around how to fix this issue long time now. The only possible option i though was to buy a different vac!


----------



## woodchux

Great idea! Necessity is the mother of invention! Be safe.


----------

